# The Real Cost



## Frank Zef (6/3/15)

Has anyone else seen this?
#7000Chemicals

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapingSquid (6/3/15)

This is why I am in advertising.

Great find!


----------



## Q-Ball (6/3/15)

Frank Zef said:


> Has anyone else seen this?
> #7000Chemicals





Sponsored by ESIGSA


----------



## Renesh (6/3/15)

Now thats a pretty hard hitting advert... I like it.


----------



## Frank Zef (5/5/15)

Oh snap!


----------



## zadiac (5/5/15)

Frank Zef said:


> Oh snap!




This video was already posted here 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/truth-about-vaping-episode-2-the-nicotine-misconception.t11184/#post-218292


----------



## Frank Zef (5/5/15)

zadiac said:


> This video was already posted here
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/truth-about-vaping-episode-2-the-nicotine-misconception.t11184/#post-218292



Yes, I'm too lazy to search.


----------



## Mogwai79 (28/12/16)

Is the #7000 Chemicals video still available?


----------



## Frank Zef (29/12/16)

Mogwai79 said:


> Is the #7000 Chemicals video still available?


Click click

Reactions: Like 1


----------

